# "Children with genes from 3 parents to be born within 2 years thanks to



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

new IVF technique"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2089146/Children-genes-parents-born-years-thanks-new-IVF-technique.html

This is huge news. As far as I know they've had the ability to do this for a while, they just haven't been allowed to progress it. It's to prevent untreatable genetic diseases but it's going to lead to so many other developments in IVF, if the government allows it now.....

/links


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I read a similar article on BBC news:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16627043

I need to read this again as I noticed it just after my lunch hour so I didn't take it in properly but with my optimistic head firmly on, I decided that this could mean the ticking body clock could be less of a worry for those that are hopeful to have a baby with theirs and their partners genetics/DNA/characteristics because they will be able to inject your DNA into someone elses more "healthy" eggs. It sounded like the visual characteristics may only be made up from the couples DNA, not the donors (but I needs to read again to check this). Hmm... 2 rounds of full IVF at once... I imagine this treatment will come with a hefty invoice.

/links


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

See this older BBC News article which describes the DNA quantities:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12708858

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, I wondered that as well, but since they are taking the DNA out from the 'mother' and it is damaged DNA that is the biggest worry for older mothers rather than faulty mitochondria I don't know if this technique will change that and be the thing that enables them to have a healthy child without using donor eggs, or even to have a genetic child after the menopause.  Mmmm, interesting nonetheless....


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm... it's looking to me as though a scanning DNA for problems is going to become quite a normal thing, particularly during IVF. If PGD becomes more widely available (and less expensive) then I imagine it could become the norm that PGD is automatically used with this procedure and that PGD will be used with IVF generally. No doubt many will claim this is pushing things too far but I expect all these fertility milestones have been scrutinised at some point:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3056141.stm

I had quite a few cycles of IVF treatment without having my DNA screened, as is currently the norm. It was only when I decided to donate some eggs for an egg share cycle that it was discovered that I am a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene. Due to this I cannot egg share but we are about to have another IVF cycle and they have therefore just taken blood DNA samples from my partner to check whether he is also a carrier. If so I expect there will be discussions about going down the PGD route instead of the IVF route. This has got me thinking that since the costs or DNA screening (and probably the real cost of PGD) is decreasing over time and since about 1 in 20 people are carriers of the cystic fibrosis gene, I expect it will not be long before Genetic testing precedes all fertility treatment, along with the HEP B and HEP C blood tests.

It all quickly becomes fairly 'normal' and acceptable (at least to those involved).


----------

